

How I used Guest Blogging For My Startup - LeonW
http://leostartsup.com/2011/06/how-i-used-guest-blogging-for-my-startup/

======
a5seo
This is one of the best ways to build your site's authority/PageRank and drive
visitors, especially when you are just starting out. The key is to link to
your own sites at least a couple of times (to different pages each time).

Here's a post about how to build google queries to find guest post
opportunities: [http://ontolo.com/blog/automated-prospecting-guest-
posting-o...](http://ontolo.com/blog/automated-prospecting-guest-posting-
opportunities-ontolo)

Tout or Buzzstream are good ways to manage all of the blog relationships you
develop. Ideally, you need to have a funnel for guest post opps.

~~~
LeonW
Hi there, thanks for your comment.

Absolutely, I think it is indeed the best way to both get visitors but also to
create the extremely important relationships with bloggers.

Awesome, thanks for the post, will definitely check it out, never considered
that way of finding guestpost opportunities.

Great, never heard of Tour or Buzzstream either.

Thanks for the great resources!

------
matdwyer
Great post - the SEO and traffic benefits alone can be huge, although there is
a large time commitment involved. The more you put in, the more you'll get
out.

I've just registered on one of the sites, up until now I've been just emailing
people in the space. It is hard when you have something that is targeted
towards a specific region, but regardless the SEO benefits are huge.

~~~
LeonW
Yes, I completely agree, the SEO and traffic alone are reason enough to do it.
The long run is something that is hard to consolidate yourself with as its
hard to motivate yourself by always looking at the long run. Therefore seeing
the shortterm benefits is often key.

Awesome, glad you gave one of the sites a go. Hope it works out for you. :)

